# Free to play games Vor- und Nachteile



## HeftyHunter (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es schon einen Thread zu diesem Thema gibt, aber ich würde es trotzdem gerne mal wissen was ihr so im Allgemeinen von dem "Verkaufsmodell" Free to Play haltet.
Freue mich über waaaahnsinnig viele Kommentare und Äußerungen zu diesem Thema.

Schöne Grüße außem Norden


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Februar 2013)

Das "Verkaufsmodell" ist: Durch Premiuminhalte aller Art Geld einzunehmen


----------



## Ben2010 (20. Februar 2013)

Wenn es gut gemacht ist, ist es gut. 
Wenn es schlecht gemacht ist, ist es schlecht 

Wovon ich aber am wenigsten ein Fan bin sind Vollpreisspiele die dann auch noch Mikrotransaktionen und evtl. auch noch ein Abo haben. 
Jeweils für eins der Modelle entscheiden und gut ists.. aber bei manchen wird da jede erdenkliche Möglichkeit genutzt.


----------



## jeamal (20. Februar 2013)

Wirft unterm Strich mehr Geld, als ein Single Kauf für die Publisher ab. 
Es wird eine gewisse Abhängigkeit generiert. 

Finde ich sehr schade, dass sich das Modell durchsetzen wird zum Leid der Gamer Gemeinde. 

Für mich wiedermal ein Beweis, dass es nicht um die Zufriedenheit der Gamer geht. 

Einziger Vorteil: Man kann ein Spiel kostenlos testen, wobei ich die gute alte Demo als eine viel bessere Möglichkeit halte.


----------



## Trefoil80 (20. Februar 2013)

Vorteile:

- Kostenfrei (Hauptspiel)

Nachteile:

- Oftmals miese technische Präsentation, damit das Game auch ja noch auf Uralt-PCs läuft, um niemanden auszuschließen
- Pay2Win: Spieler, die mehr Geld für Items bezahlen, haben einen Vorteil
- Oftmals geringer spielerischer Anspruch, um "Casual-Gamer" nicht abzuschrecken
- Kosten schlecht kalkulierbar

Halte davon exakt: Gar nix! Ich hoffe, der Dreck breitet sich nicht flächendeckend aus.
Sollte z.B. Crytek zukünftig nur noch F2P-Titel bringen, landet halt kein Crytek-Titel mehr auf meiner Platte.

Warface habe ich exakt 20 Minuten durchgehalten, bevor ich das Spiel wegen Augenkrebs wieder von meinem PC verbannt habe.
Da hilft auch Downsampling nix...

So ein Szenario wie BF3 habe ich am liebsten: Solides Hauptspiel (Technik und Gameplay) sowie DLCs, die ihr Geld mehr als wert sind.
Das macht die Kosten auch kalkulierbar.


----------



## NoTimeToBleed (20. Februar 2013)

jeamal schrieb:


> Wirft unterm Strich mehr Geld, als ein Single Kauf für die Publisher ab.
> Es wird eine gewisse Abhängigkeit generiert.
> 
> Finde ich sehr schade, dass sich das Modell durchsetzen wird zum Leid der Gamer Gemeinde.
> ...



ich persönlich finde es gut das sich das model durchsetzt. man muss hierbei nur abgrenzen zwischen schlechten und guten spielen sowohl vom gameplay als auch vom itemshop

1. durch das free2play model werden die leute gebunden, richtig. dadurch das sie gebunden werden und geld für das (gute) spiel ausgeben macht der entwickler gewinn der wieder zum teil ins spiel investiert wird wodurch neue inhalte entstehen und das evt lieblingsspiel weiter verbessern.

2. ein schlecht umgesetztes f2p spiel wird sich nur solange halten wie nichts besseres released ist. unfaire modele setzten sich auf dauer gesehen nicht durch bzw werden nur von den evt unerfahrenen spielern benutzt oder dem harten kern

ein gutes beispiel ist zum beispiel path of exile. ein sehr gelungenes spiel, f2p, gute grafik. natürlich hat es nicht soviele millionen bekommen wie diablo 3, aber trotzdem wird es von den leuten gefeiert und ich persönlich bin gespannt wie sich das spiel entwickeln wird. btw ich hab d3 auch 

das das f2p model fair sein kann und erfolgreich sieht man an spielen wie league of legends, oder auch browsergames wie die siedler online. man kann sich alles erspielen und kann wenn man will auch den easy mode einschalten und sich alles freikaufen. 

ich persönlich finde es gut weil einfach mein spiel einfach mehr zuspruch findet mehr spieler -> mehr geld für den entwickler -> mehr inhalt für mich. die entwickler die nicht wieder investieren werden werden nicht lange ein erfolgreiches spiel haben.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (20. Februar 2013)

Falls sich alle f2p-Spiele an Dota2 orientieren würden, wärs ja schön. Grafisch relativ gut; spielerisch hardcore (aber nur weil die Mod übernommen wurde); keine kaufbaren Vorteile im Item-Shop. Nur sind die wenigsten f2p-Spiele wie Dota2.


----------



## Seeefe (21. Februar 2013)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Vorteile:
> 
> - Kostenfrei (Hauptspiel)
> 
> ...



Bf3 ist im grunde viel zu teuer, 150€ insgesamt, pff.. ne lass ma stecken


----------



## Shicehaufen (22. Februar 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Bf3 ist im grunde viel zu teuer, 150€ insgesamt, pff.. ne lass ma stecken



Wann hat das jemals 150€ gekostet? 5 Minuten googlen kann dir helfen 70€ zu sparen im fall von bf3. 

Welches mit allen Inhalten bei Origin momentan zu einem Super Preis zu haben ist.


----------



## HeftyHunter (23. Februar 2013)

Mittlerweile gibt es das auch schon komplett für 40,- Euro. Ist ja aber auch egal, da es hier prinzipiell um etwas anderes geht. 
Es gibt finde ich F2P Titel bei denen es wirklich gut umgesetzt ist zB. Planetside2 wo man alles auch ohne zu bezahlen erreichen kann, aber es dauert halt seine Zeit bis man das alles hat.
Überhand nimmt es meiner Meinung nach in diesen ganzen Browsergames.

Ich bin mir halt noch nicht so ganz sicher ob es nicht die Spiele Marktwirtschaft kaputt macht oder nicht.

In den fortschrittlichen Technik-Genuss von Crysis3 dürfte man niemals kommen ohne für solch ein Spiel Geld auszugeben, da die Entwicklung einfach schon viel zu teuer war/ist.

Klar ist LOL ein wahnsinns F2P Game mit millionen von anhängern. Es wird auch ständig etwas daran verändert. AAAber...das Grundgerüst von diesem Spiel steht fest wie das Amen in der Kirche und mal hier und mal da ein paar neue Maps und Heros ins Spiel zu setzen ist mMn nicht mit immensem Aufwand betrieben.

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mich damit aber noch nicht genug befasst. Daher auch dieser Thread hier.


----------



## instagib (6. April 2013)

In Planetside 2 benötigt man das nicht wenn man nur eine Klasse spielt.

Ich lauf nur als VS Bodeneinheit rum und wüßte nicht was ich mir da  nun aus dem Itemshop kaufen soll.
Hab meine ersten erspielten 1000 Punkte in eine bessere Wumme gesteckt und mehr brauch ich nicht 

Wenn du natürlich weitere Klassen spielst oder auch noch andere Nationen bzw. oft auf Panzer/Flieger etc. zurückgreifst  ... Na dann kannst du dir die ganzen benötigten Dinge nicht mehr innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen erspielen.

Wenn man F2P Titel gelegentlich spielt ist das Konzept gut... Wenn man sie intensiv spielt dann bin ich dagegen denn dann wird es teuer und trübt das Gameplay.

ps.: Planetside 2 läuft teilweise richtig übel im Vergleich zu Battlefield 3 - Planetside 2 gefällt mir aber dennoch besser und ich bin schon auf den neuen Kontinent gespannt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2013)

F2P ist für mich nur ein anfüttern um danach richtig den Rahm abschöpfen zu können. Um Erfolge verbuchen zu können bzw um mit anderen Mitstreitern gleichziehen zu können ist man quasi gezwungen zu kaufen


----------



## DarkMo (6. April 2013)

ich spiel jetz wot schon 2 3 jahre (kA wie lang das nu scho da is ^^) und hab noch keinen cent bezahlt - und gehöre dennoch zu den oberen 3tel ^^ es liegt also vorallem am eigenen willen und nebenher natürlich noch am konzept. aber wenn es ein pay2win konzept ist, und man das nicht möchte - gelöscht is sowas ganz fix wieder


----------



## Shiny49 (8. April 2013)

Ich bin an sich eher nicht der Freund von Free-to Play. Hab nichts dagegen, etwas zu bezahlen , allerdings kommen bei F2P-games die Cheater, Graupen, Flamerkiddies, Russen und Polen förmlich angeflogen.( Trotz Eu Server) Und irgednwann ist es damit überschwemmt. Und dann machts einfach keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Seeefe (8. April 2013)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Ich bin an sich eher nicht der Freund von Free-to Play. Hab nichts dagegen, etwas zu bezahlen , allerdings kommen bei F2P-games die Cheater, Graupen, Flamerkiddies, Russen und Polen förmlich angeflogen.( Trotz Eu Server) Und irgednwann ist es damit überschwemmt. Und dann machts einfach keinen Spaß mehr.


 
Ohne Witz, Polen können echt nichts spielen. Egal ob LoL, WT, World of Tanks, Call of Duty, Battlefield --- einfach nichts, die Russen sind ähnlich nur machen die sich ihre Cheats. 

Und das ist kein Vorurteil, sondern eine Tatsache die sich jeden Tag aufs neue stärker in den Stein meißelt


----------



## tomtom756 (10. April 2013)

Kostenlos ist doch "fast" immer gut oder? Also ich spiele häufiger kostenlose Spiele.


----------



## BlackNeo (10. April 2013)

tomtom756 schrieb:


> Kostenlos ist doch "fast" immer gut oder? Also ich spiele häufiger kostenlose Spiele.



Leider ist es fast immer Pay2Win oder grottenschlecht. Gibt nur wenige Ausnahmen von den hunderten von schlechten und unbalancten Free2 Play Games.


----------



## fedha (18. April 2013)

an sich ist das ne gute idee aber kommt immerwieder auf das spiel an.


----------

